# Tesla releases Model S pricing and options details



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Tesla Motors has laid out a list of options and prices for the new Model S sedan on its web site. US deliveries of the groundbreaking luxury EV, which Tesla modestly calls “the best car in the world, not simply the best electric car,” will begin in fall of 2012. The company claims that the year’s planned production run has already sold out... Newswire >


----------

